# Cost of doing your own printing...



## billg71 (Jan 18, 2008)

I posted this in another forum tonight in response to the question "Are  printers worth it?". In the couple of years I've been haunting various photo forums I've seen the question come up numerous times but nobody ever came up with hard figures, so my left brain kicked in and I took a stab at it. Here's my response:

_"I got an Epson Pro 38'' last week to keep my 48'' company and, as usual after getting a new printer, I've been going through paper like there's no tomorrow.

Yesterday I started wondering exactly what all this was costing me. Looking around I found I had 24 boxes and rolls encompassing 18 different varieties of paper lying around in varying states of depletion. My local shop is now giving me a 1'% discount on everything, but it's off list price and there's an 8% sales tax added in. But I get to go in, ask questions, pick brains and play with new stuff so I'm not complaining(too much).

So tonight I sat down and did a spreadsheet with all the papers I use and some I'd like to try, using prices from the two online resellers I use most and breaking price down to the per sheet/per square foot level. Printing a job report from the 38'', I came up with an ink usage/print figure and converted that to a cost/print and cost/sft. figure.

On the average, it costs me about $1.41US per 8.5x11 luster print, $1.48 for matte. This is not considering shipping, sales tax or amortization of the printers. I didn't do a lot of research, but Costco charges $1.49 for an 8.5x11 gloss print, the only custom print house I checked (WHCC) charges $3.6' for gloss/luster and $29.7' for a Fine Art Velvet 8x1'. My luster prints are mostly made on Ilford Smooth Pearl, my matte prints on Enhanced Matte, Velvet Fine Art or Hahnemuhle Photo Rag 3'8. Even considering the cost of the Photo Rag, my cost for an 8.5x11 is only $2.15 plus tax/shipping.

It took a bit of work, but I'm satisfied I'm not throwing money away by doing my own printing. In fact, I'm getting off pretty well, even considering the prints that end up in the shredder. And I don't have to prep files, email them off and wait for the postman to bring me my prints just to see I should have done something differently.

As far as the cost of the printer goes, my 38'' refurb cost $895 delivered. If I use it for 3 years(and I have no reason to think I won't) that works out to $.84/day. I spend more on coffee. If I bought it new it would have cost me $1.14/day, still well below the coffee budget.

When you look at cost/square foot, paper actually gets cheaper as you move up in size. Surprisingly(at least to me) roll paper isn't really that much cheaper and can even be more expensive than buying sheets of comparable width, especially in the shorter roll lengths.

So, to answer the original question, I'd have to say that printing your own photos is definitely worth it. Besides the cost savings, you get the advantage of being able to see immediately what the final output looks like, make changes while you're still working on the image and try out different papers that may or may not be available from your printer.

Works for me, YMMV."

_Frankly, I was a little surprised at the numbers I came up with. The "Common Knowledge" seems to be that it costs a lot more to own a printer and roll yer own but, being an _arteeest_, it's just one of the sacrifices you have to make for your art.   Personally, I outgrew the "sacrifice" BS a long time ago, I'm glad to be able to do something I like and actually find out I'm saving a buck or two in the process. 

Anyway, what say you, my friends? Do you print your own or send your files out. Why? Do you feel you're well-served by doing your own printing? Inquiring minds want to know.... 

BTW, if you want a copy of the paper cost spreadsheet, email me and I'll send you one. The results were a little surprising but it helps when deciding what sizes/quantities to buy to get the most out of your hard-earned dollar(or Euro or pound or yen or whatever they use in New Zealand, Geoff )

Happy printing to all! Just remember, if you can't hold it in your hand and nail it to the wall, it ain't a photograph!


----------



## rcannonp (Jan 18, 2008)

For family pictures and such, I post them to Flickr and have them mail me 4x6 prints. Aside from saving me the time it takes to print them myself, it saves me from having to print them for my family too. For more artistic prints up to 13x19, I make those myself. I just can't give up the control. Plus I've spent a lot of time and money learning how to make good prints. I might as well use it.

I don't do a heavy amount of printing though. If it got to where I was spending all of my time printing, and it was something that I could bill for then I would probably send them out.


----------



## billg71 (Jan 18, 2008)

Good point, Cannon. I didn't include 4x6 or 5x7 in the spreadsheet even though I print them in batches for the family. Doesn't look like you can even come close on the smaller prints. I've always thought it would be a lot cheaper to take a card full of files down to the local kiosk for 4x6/5x7's, now I know for sure.


----------



## topanga (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for doing all the bean counting Bill. 

I bought an Epson R24'' two years ago and print mostly 11x14's on 13x19 papers. I find the ability to do it myself so much better than having others to do it for me. I have uploaded a few family pictures to Walgreen's for wallets and 5x7's, but they never look as good as what comes off my printer. I just do not care to print wallets. I stick to one type of paper, Epson Velvet Fine Art and love doing it myself. Thank you for letting me know about the roll paper costs. I had often thought about trying it, but now I have no need to. Since I do not print a tremendous amount, I prefer to buy a few boxes at a time from B&H and reorder as necessary.

Kind Regards,
Darr


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 18, 2008)

I've done the math on the smaller prints and kiosks/online print is the way to go for them..
I do have a bunch of free 5X7 paper and use that from time to time.

While the cost per print of A4 upwards is cheaper on your own.. I find I'm printing a lot more with the 38'' than when I had a 129's. Of course, I'm absolutely delighted to be printing again, now that I've no fear with longevity. I have to add that the canned profiles with the 38'' give great rendition through Lightroom.


----------

